# T≡SLA Model ≡ pics & videos



## Michael Russo

Thought I would share this one for your ease of reference. Some at least I had not seen...
Enjoy!


----------



## Michael Russo

Had not seen this teaser Model ≡ commercial before, so probably not new & some of you did... anyways... looking great!! 
https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=-qh_JVF10U8


----------



## Red Sage

Hmmm... Yes, it's a nice video. But, yeah... It's old. It is the same thing that was playing on the big screen on stage after Elon finished his presentation at the Model ☰ Reveal Part I. It may have also been used on the Model ☰ web page afterward.


----------



## Michael Russo

Red Sage said:


> Hmmm... Yes, it's a nice video. But, yeah... It's old. It is the same thing that was playing on the big screen on stage after Elon finished his presentation at the Model ☰ Reveal Part I. It may have also been used on the Model ☰ web page afterward.


Thanks, @Red Sage , kinda knew that was the case... and it takes CA buddy to bring me back to earth... still, very nicely made and almost makes me certain that, when the time comes, if & when Elon wanted to ('cause T≡SLA could actually produce them... in all three world areas!), they could sell over a million of these per year for a while!!


----------



## Red Sage

Michael Russo said:


> Thanks, @Red Sage , kinda knew that was the case... and it takes CA buddy to bring me back to earth... still, very nicely made and almost makes me certain that, when the time comes, if & when Elon wanted to ('cause T≡SLA could actually produce them... in all three world areas!), they could sell over a million of these per year for a while!!


Yup. Part of the reason I get so peeved about people always pointing out how many cars other manufacturers sell every year, month, or week... And how that completely obliterates Tesla's totals, making them somehow _'insignificant'_. But those same guys thought that Elon Musk was a crackhead who should give up meth too when he said the Model S might manage as many as 15,000 units per year worldwide. Apparently they were so certain of their declaration that Tesla Motors was a _'boutique'_ manufacturer, that they never realized that Tesla went on to expose other manufacturers, like AUDI, Bentley, Maserati, Porsche, and Rolls-Royce as being very low volume manufacturers of _'luxury'_ sedans. Of course, the ICE manufacturers are not chastised for their low sales at all. Instead, they are championed for their supposed _'exclusivity'_. Then, they go on to talk about how Tesla simply _'must'_ use _'independent franchised dealerships'_ because they are certain there is _"no way"_ they will be able to sell _en masse_ otherwise. Yet, somehow they can't explain this:

 GM Passenger Cars Outsold by Tesla Model S*
__ QTY ___ VEHICLE
____6524 _ Buick Cascada
___18524 _ Buick Regal
___19213 _ Cadillac ATS
____7876 _ Cadillac CT6
___14214 _ Cadillac CTS
_____531 _ Cadillac ELR
___19042 _ Cadillac XTS
_____897 _ Chevrolet Caprice PPV
____2919 _ Chevrolet SS
___21048 _ Chevrolet VOLT
___ *YTD through November 2016​
Tesla has something like 99 Stores/Galleries in the U.S. and no presence at all in 24 States. GM has over 2,900 Chevrolet, 1,900+ Buick/GMC locations, and 900+ Cadillac dealerships. Yet Tesla has already sold 23,856 of the Model S through November 2016, more than all those dealerships have been able to move of any of the above listed cars. When Tesla is able to expand to cover the whole nation, and double their sites, those guys are all in trouble. Especially Cadillac, because Tesla Model S even outsold their least expensive passenger car, the ATS, which happened to be their best seller of them all, and will have to face the Model ☰ next year. Thus, Tesla's network of Stores/Galleries is apparently already more efficient than Cadillac's entire distribution network. And what's really fun? The GM product that has sold the most in that list was the Chevrolet VOLT!


----------



## Michael Russo

Trust some may have already seen this one... yet driven by the fact that _a picture is worth a thousand words_... 

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fteslamotors%252Fcomments%252F5mvgtk%252F


----------



## Badback

The guy doing the face palm is saying, "aw ****, I just bought a Bolt".


----------



## MelindaV

the pix above reminded me... I really hope the silver prototype's wheels are what we get standard, or something in the style of the Slipstream. While most all of the Model S/X wheels I really like (except the aero), the red proto's wheels I really dislike, and the black proto's wheels I absolutely hate... but I don't really want to have a $2k option before I even get started just to get wheels that are not disgusting.


----------



## Michael Russo

MelindaV said:


> the pix above reminded me... I really hope the silver prototype's wheels are what we get standard, or something in the style of the Slipstream. While most all of the Model S/X wheels I really like (except the aero), the red proto's wheels I really dislike, and the black proto's wheels I absolutely hate... but I don't really want to have a $2k option before I even get started just to get wheels that are not disgusting.


I am _absolutely_ in the same place as you on all your points here, @MelindaV . This is such a great looking car yet the wrong choice of wheels can have a _catastrophic_ effect on aesthetics! Yet, like you I can think on a few other things I'd rather spend the couple of grands on rather than decent looking wheels if I can avoid it!


----------



## KennethK

Also with the redesign hub (no lug nuts, just a central attachment) it will probably a while before after market wheels will be available.


----------



## garsh

Kenneth klemczak said:


> Also with the redesign hub (no lug nuts, just a central attachment) it will probably a while before after market wheels will be available.


The Model 3 will have a standard 5-bolt lug nut pattern. There's just no way that Tesla would try to sell an "affordable" car with exotic center-lock wheels. It looks like the wheels on both the silver and black cars had plastic caps to hide the lug nuts.


----------



## KennethK

I don't know, not according to Elon during the reveal. He said they invested a lot of resources to come up with the new wheel design.


----------



## garsh

Kenneth klemczak said:


> I don't know, not according to Elon during the reveal. He said they invested a lot of resources to come up with the new wheel design.


Yes, but I believe that particular wheel has a standard 5-bolt lug pattern, covered by a black, carbon-fiber-look plastic cap.


----------



## MelindaV

garsh said:


> Yes, but I believe that particular wheel has a standard 5-bolt lug pattern, covered by a black, carbon-fiber-look plastic cap.


Question still is where are the valve stems hidden...


----------



## garsh

@MelindaV, I had never even noticed the lack of valve stems until now.


----------



## MelindaV

They are not visible in any of the three Model 3 wheels


----------



## TrevP

I don't think we've seen all the final wheel designs yet. I do know that Elon personally confirmed to me that the Model 3 "turbine' design as seen above in the silver prototype will go into production.

All we've seen so far are 3 designs on the Model 3. Model S has seen no less than 5 designs over the years. As for the valve stems keep in mind these wheels are for show, the final practical design will have easily accessible stems.


----------



## TrevP

Red Sage said:


> Yup. Part of the reason I get so peeved about people always pointing out how many cars other manufacturers sell every year, month, or week... And how that completely obliterates Tesla's totals, making them somehow _'insignificant'_. But those same guys thought that Elon Musk was a crackhead who should give up meth too when he said the Model S might manage as many as 15,000 units per year worldwide. Apparently they were so certain of their declaration that Tesla Motors was a _'boutique'_ manufacturer, that they never realized that Tesla went on to expose other manufacturers, like AUDI, Bentley, Maserati, Porsche, and Rolls-Royce as being very low volume manufacturers of _'luxury'_ sedans. Of course, the ICE manufacturers are not chastised for their low sales at all. Instead, they are championed for their supposed _'exclusivity'_. Then, they go on to talk about how Tesla simply _'must'_ use _'independent franchised dealerships'_ because they are certain there is _"no way"_ they will be able to sell _en masse_ otherwise. Yet, somehow they can't explain this:
> 
> GM Passenger Cars Outsold by Tesla Model S*
> __ QTY ___ VEHICLE
> ____6524 _ Buick Cascada
> ___18524 _ Buick Regal
> ___19213 _ Cadillac ATS
> ____7876 _ Cadillac CT6
> ___14214 _ Cadillac CTS
> _____531 _ Cadillac ELR
> ___19042 _ Cadillac XTS
> _____897 _ Chevrolet Caprice PPV
> ____2919 _ Chevrolet SS
> ___21048 _ Chevrolet VOLT
> ___ *YTD through November 2016​
> Tesla has something like 99 Stores/Galleries in the U.S. and no presence at all in 24 States. GM has over 2,900 Chevrolet, 1,900+ Buick/GMC locations, and 900+ Cadillac dealerships. Yet Tesla has already sold 23,856 of the Model S through November 2016, more than all those dealerships have been able to move of any of the above listed cars. When Tesla is able to expand to cover the whole nation, and double their sites, those guys are all in trouble. Especially Cadillac, because Tesla Model S even outsold their least expensive passenger car, the ATS, which happened to be their best seller of them all, and will have to face the Model ☰ next year. Thus, Tesla's network of Stores/Galleries is apparently already more efficient than Cadillac's entire distribution network. And what's really fun? The GM product that has sold the most in that list was the Chevrolet VOLT!


Tesla has "legs" now. In a few years once they flesh out their product line I have a strong feeling they will be more akin to Volvo than GM but with better manufacturing technology than anyone else out there (Gigafactory 2 with "Alien Dreadnaught")


----------



## Badback

MelindaV said:


> Question still is where are the valve stems hidden...


It could be that the valve stem is hidden under the center cap. But more likely, its behind one of the spokes.


----------



## TrevP

Behind the spokes most is most likely but again, just for "show". You can't hide a valve stem in a production car without causing yourself grief when a customer calls tech support asking where the hell the valve stem is. Some things need to stay the same


----------



## Gangus

I didn't like the flat black Model 3 wheels from the reveal too much at first. However, the more I look at them the more I see the possible ways that these wheels can look. I can't photoshop for the life of me but I would love to see how these would look with the flat parts white and the spokes silver. I think the would look pretty good especially with the multicoat pearl. I'm thinking that the flat part of the wheel could be possibly color matched to the rest of the car. I don't think the Matte Black gives much justice to this wheel. At the moment I am still partial to the Turbine Wheel but would love to see how it could look. Can any of you photo shop gurus play around with these photos and help appease a fellow Model 3 addict and see what it would look like.


----------



## Red Sage

Gangus said:


> I didn't like the flat black Model 3 wheels from the reveal too much at first. However, the more I look at them the more I see the possible ways that these wheels can look. I can't photoshop for the life of me but I would love to see how these would look with the flat parts white and the spokes silver. I think the would look pretty good especially with the multicoat pearl. I'm thinking that the flat part of the wheel could be possibly color matched to the rest of the car. I don't think the Matte Black gives much justice to this wheel. At the moment I am still partial to the Turbine Wheel but would love to see how it could look. Can any of you photo shop gurus play around with these photos and help appease a fellow Model 3 addict and see what it would look like.
> 
> View attachment 882
> View attachment 883


I don't have access to PhotoShop at this time, but I could try something in The GIMP. I'll try to have something up tomorrow.


----------



## Mark C

The closeup of the wheel in post #21 looks like a hubcap to me. I really hope that isn't what the standard rim is. 

Personally, and I realize opinions vary widely, I really dislike solid black rims. To me, they look just like someone pried the hubcaps off their stock steel wheels when the vehicle is on the move. Oh well, there's always Plasti-Dip. Rant over, back to your regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## garsh

Mark C said:


> Personally, and I realize opinions vary widely, I really dislike solid black rims. To me, they look just like someone pried the hubcaps off their stock steel wheels when the vehicle is on the move. Oh well, there's always Plasti-Dip.


Heh. I actually plasti-dipped my wheels black because 1) they had some terrible curb-rash when I bought them, and 2) Walmart had their black plasti-dip (well, Armor All Custom Shield - same difference) on clearance ($2/can), so I had bought a bunch of it.


----------

